# Taxidermy Maddness!



## jackson22 (May 16, 2007)

check out this obsession! make sure you wit till he gets home...





 :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Gee, I wonder if that owl had the proper paper work to be "stuffed". What you won't find on U-TUBE these days!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

kinda cool i guess


----------

